# complex repair or intermediate repair



## margaretdara (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi

Pt presented with 15 cm laceration on leg and it was repaired  with dermabond at skin outer most layer,  with vicryl suture at subcutaneous level and vicryl at deeper layer i gave 12035. Does it goes to complex repair.


----------



## cgaston (Dec 7, 2017)

I think you coded it correctly.

Per the CPT book "complex repair includes the repair of wound requiring *more than* layered closure" as in scar revision, debridement (eg traumatic lacerations or avulsions), extensive undermining, stents or retention sutures.


----------



## Valarmathi Venkatesan (Mar 16, 2018)

It is intermediate repair


----------

